# Should I get a Sub Equalizer for my 3 subs in this mostly opened basement?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello, 
So I have 2 HSU VTF-15H MK1 subs and an MWF15 sandwiched between then right behind my couch on my unfinished basement which has mostly opened space. The theater is not centered but if you imagine the whole basement split on two sides, I am centered on one half of that space and I sit close at around 13' so not in the middle of the room either.
IN any case, the vibrations you get on the couch from those 3 subs is really immersive to me and I enjoy it a lot so I dont feel like moving them around at all although I could move the MF15 if it helps "fixing" the frequency response. 
I am attaching two screenshots showing the current readings I dot. Big dips at 50 and even 125 looks very low. The subs are crossedover at 80Hz so maybe I will try at 120Hz to see how it behaves.

On the screenshot with two readings the left is one HSU only and the Right one is both HSUs.
On the screenshot showing only a reading on the left column, that one is all 3 Subs.
I basically was shooting for 90db (actually ended up with 92db by mistake) at 80Hz and then measured everything else from there.

So my Harman KArdon 635 is old but powerful in my opinion so I was thinking about either getting a newer one with some Audissey feature or maybe there is something I can add to my receiver without going to crazy in $$$$ to help.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That Excel spreadsheet you show should be able to generate a frequency response graph when you enter the data. Can you post that instead of us trying to visualize a bunch of numbers?

In any event, the go-to solution for manual subwoofer equalization is the Behringer Feedback Destroyer. A new one is cheap enough (FBQ-1000), but you can find previous versions used for practically nothing on ebay (DSP-1100, DSP-1124). 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont read about fase setting.
Before using a dsp, optimal fase setting are advised.
Do you have a mic and used REW?


----------

